# Great deal dont miss out



## militarymonark (Oct 18, 2010)

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/2008729215.html


----------



## OldRider (Oct 18, 2010)

OMG what a deal!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 18, 2010)

no kidding thats why I had to post it, im sure someone in the area on the forum will purchase it


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 20, 2010)

It must've been a deal. The link takes you to a deleted entry. What was it?


----------



## OldRider (Oct 20, 2010)

The deal was for I think a set of his and hers Monarks completely disassembled.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah thats what it was I didn't see any tanks though or rack but the deep fenders and springers were there there could have been more to it but not in the pictures if anyone picked it up from thecabe let us know


----------

